# [Solved] CPU temperature causing shutdown during compile.

## willie_wang

Hi everyone!

Got this problem, only occurs in Gentoo. It doesn't occur when using any other distro, but when I'm compiling, the computer just shuts down. Sometimes it will say that the temperature is too high and a shutdown is forced, but more worryingly, sometimes the computer just switches off.

I wonder whether there is a critical temperature point I can change?

The problem only occurs when I'm compiling and the CPU is under stress. Can someone help?

Thanks, WLast edited by willie_wang on Sun May 18, 2008 7:17 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## PaulBredbury

Check the fan on your CPU.

Check the CPU temperature in the BIOS. Also, install lm_sensors to hopefully see the temperature while in Linux.

----------

## willie_wang

The fan on my CPU is fine.

Although I've just installed LM sensors and it reports my CPU is running at 55 - 60 degrees C.

----------

## willie_wang

Ok. I've just tried to compile Thunderbird. The computer just completely switched off at 102 degrees C.

I'm running a Turion 64. What can I do to stop my PC shutting down? Anyone?

----------

## PaulBredbury

The cooling for your case/CPU is seriously messed up for the CPU temperature to get that hot. It shuts down to prevent damage to the CPU.

Note that a CPU fan which isn't making proper contact with the CPU will be hugely inefficient at getting rid of all the CPU heat buildup.

----------

## Aquiles

I've had overheating problems in two of the three laptops I've used. The first one was an Asus (pretty old, Pentium II 300 MHz or the like) and after three years of use the overheating issue began to show. When I was to use the computer for a long time or have it under heavy CPU load I had to keep it lifted by puting something small under the corners to get fresh air passing under it. Sometimes, during summer, it was even necessary to put an external fan beside the computer. Otherwise it would shut down.

The second one was a Dell Inspiron (I don't remember the model, perhaps 5100). After four years of use the same thing started to happen.

Now I'm using a Thinkpad that is probably five years old or more (it was given to me in my job) and works fine even working under 100% CPU during more than eight hours a day.

So, although I don't really know what is going on with your computer (actually I don't even know it is a laptop), if you are having overheating problems and the origin of them is not obvious and easy to solve (this is not the case in a laptop), then I would say you are screwed.   :Confused: 

----------

## Cyker

If you have powernow support compiled in, you could switch the cpu to powersave mode; That should keep it running cool enough to finish the compile.

If not, then you have the tricky catch-22 of needing to compile the kernel but not being able to due to the lappy crashing...

----------

## padoor

localhost ~ # powernowd

powernowd: PowerNow Daemon v0.97, (c) 2003-2006 John Clemens

powernowd: Found 1 scalable unit:  -- 1 'CPU' per scalable unit

powernowd:   cpu0: 733Mhz - 1000Mhz (2 steps)

how do i control the cpu for lower temp/freq

commands?

----------

## lyallp

Make sure the heat sink is firmly attached to the CPU.

Break out a paint brush and dust off the Heat sink. I am amazed at how much dust collects in mine.

Leave the cover off the case.

Point a desk fan at the open computer case.

Check BIOS thermal settings.

Buy a bigger/better CPU heat sink.

Move to a cooler climate.

----------

## Dammital

 *lyallp wrote:*   

> Break out a paint brush and dust off the Heat sink. I am amazed at how much dust collects in mine.

 

+1

My brother's system had exactly this problem, lots of dust had occluded the heat sink.  His processor's maximum operating temperature is  70C (158F).  Do clean yours out from time to time.

----------

## Jarjar

Whoa, 102 degrees. You should be happy it's still running!  :Smile: 

Oh, and thirded on the cleaning out bit. Removing the heatsink, cleaning it (from dust, and with alcohol/acetone on the bottom (and the CPU)) and applying new thermal paste can do wonders for temperature.

----------

## willie_wang

Yeah, I'm going to send my lappy in for repair. Thanks for all your comments guys.

I'm doing with one of those metal fan trays beneath my laptop to keep it cool at the moment.

Thanks again!

----------

